# LOVE these hairstyles!



## daer0n (Feb 26, 2007)

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Hairstyles/long_dark_brunette_elegant.jpghttp://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Hairstyles/long_hairstyles2.jpghttp://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Hairstyles/long_hairstyles57.jpghttp://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Hairstyles/long_hobfringe240.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Hairstyles/long_leisastaffordfringe240.jpghttp://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Hairstyles/long_red_highlight.jpghttp://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Hairstyles/longgstyle_15.jpghttp://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Hairstyles/longgstyle_16.jpghttp://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Hairstyles/longgstyle_19.jpghttp://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Hairstyles/mg43.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Hairstyles/mg44.jpghttp://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Hairstyles/sg011.jpghttp://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Hairstyles/sg39.jpghttp://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Hairstyles/sg49.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Hairstyles/sgg02.jpghttp://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Hairstyles/sgMARTINA5.jpghttp://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Hairstyles/short4.jpghttp://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Hairstyles/short_hair_quiff.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Hairstyles/short_light_brunette.jpghttp://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Hairstyles/2025_1827_Simpson-Ashlee-01-400.jpghttp://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Hairstyles/2087_1915_Simpson-Ashlee-06-400.jpghttp://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Hairstyles/3592_4487_Simpson-Ashlee-16-4x.jpg


----------



## monniej (Feb 26, 2007)

very cute!


----------



## Nox (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG, I L&lt;3Ve that crimping iron pattern. I think I may actually try it. That is definitely eye catching for sure!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 26, 2007)

All of those are cute. I love that crimp one. I tired it before but got tired lol. This one is my fav


----------



## Aprill (Feb 26, 2007)

those are cute


----------



## daer0n (Feb 26, 2007)

My fav one is this one,

i have the same haircut, but i have never tried this hairstyle, so i might give it a go, i love it!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 27, 2007)

I love some of those, thanks for posting


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 27, 2007)

very pretty! i like all, except the quilted-looking one lol


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 27, 2007)

Most of those are sooo cute. I love hair!


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 27, 2007)

Those are so cute!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 27, 2007)

I love the long ones. I wish I had my very long hair back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RosinaEden (Feb 27, 2007)

I've gotta say, I love love love all the curly haired ones. I am so glad I am finally letting my hair grow. xD I hope it looks that nice.


----------



## CorteoGirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Love love love the wavy blonde!

If only I could get my hair to look like that.

thanks for posting those.


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 27, 2007)

I love the short haired one. I'm too chicken to get mine cut though.

Cute styles, thank you for posting them!


----------



## moon14 (Feb 28, 2007)

very nice

i like &gt;&gt;&gt;


----------



## han (Feb 28, 2007)

the only one i really like was ashley simpson hair.. other than that i hate choppy layers it takes to much work to look good and as soon as you step out in the humidity its over..


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 28, 2007)

I'd like this one!


----------



## XkrissyX (Feb 28, 2007)

yeaaah i looove it too...i think i tried all kinds of hairstyles...short..bob..medium layers..shaggy..now im all about long extension mermaid looking hair..hahahah im obsessed with extension.hahah


----------



## natalierb (Feb 28, 2007)

I love the styles!! I wish my freakin hair would grow so I could do something with it!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Mar 1, 2007)

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...lee-06-400.jpg

Oh, how I would love either one of these styles!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for sharing the pictures btw.


----------



## aisha087 (Mar 10, 2007)

cute!


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 10, 2007)

I really liked that one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm pretty bored so i thought i'd post some random hairstyle i like also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />














(i thought avril looked dead cute with this hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## daer0n (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh these are awesome!

i love Avril too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CassBH (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh, that 2nd one rocks! Course, I can only imagine what kind of work (and how big a team of hairdressers!) it takes to get that hair so straight, shiny and beautiful! Not for us mere mortals, I think!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Mar 10, 2007)

Sure you can do it, without the big team of hairdressers, like this:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...ics-40176.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...light=japanese


----------



## Jessica (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks daerOn for posting those pics!!!! I have really long hair (down to the top of my @$$) and I was thinking about actualy cutting bangs. I used to have bangs about 4 years ago and i grew them out. Mu dh says it mnakes me look childish....hey who doesn't want to look younger??LMAO. Well this is the pic i would chose...


----------



## CassBH (Mar 10, 2007)

I know, but straightening irons can really damage your hair, so I am trying to stay away these days. But you are right, they can really give the hair a nice, sleek look (especially if your hair is already fairly straight, like mine)!

No offense, but like most men, your husband is crazy! You would look great with this style of bangs! Plus, it takes YEARS off your face!!!! DO IT!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Mar 10, 2007)

Of course everyone wants to look younger! i mean seriously who doesnt! lol

go for it and get these bangs, you already look gorgeous without them but that will be just a plus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you do get them post pics, i would love to see your new look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I agree, the bangs have made me look younger, and i love them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## memaize (Mar 10, 2007)

Great pics! I've recently gone back to curly, a couple of these have inspired me.

Bangs are great! I think you'd look fabulous in that do


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 11, 2007)

I wanna try to recreate the longer hair styles.

I feel like my hairdye messed up hair now. Ugh, hate it.


----------



## isabela21 (Mar 12, 2007)

as much as i don't like ashlee simpson...i gotta' admit i always love her hairstyles!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 12, 2007)

LOL. Spoken like a true Floridian.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I totally agree.


----------



## lucky_se7en (Mar 12, 2007)

gorgeous haristyles&lt;3 i like the crimpled one that looks like checkerboards  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessica (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks honey, no offense taken....lmao. I agree that it would take years off my face too!!! I will think about it. I've been wanting a new style to my hair because it just lays there.

Thanks sweetie....you always say the sweetest things to me. I'm gonna think about the bangs thing but if I do it, i will take pics and post it!!!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 12, 2007)

Right on!

will be looking forward to see em  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ...if you do get them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## olsonhoyt (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the great post!!!!


----------



## loree85 (Mar 17, 2007)

I really love Ashlee Simpson's hair styles


----------



## MissXXXrae (Mar 17, 2007)

i went to school with the blonde girl with the umbrella... weird?


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 19, 2007)

I like this one myself.


----------



## Kemper (Jun 29, 2007)

Me too!


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 29, 2007)

these are pretty cool, i know some are from toni and guy salon, thanks for posting!


----------



## Bexy (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for posting these. I love looking at hair in magazines and online. I love so many of those. I just need my hair to grow again. I wish there was a pill you could take just once in your life to do a redo of your hair. I cut mine a while back and I have been kicking myself. It was the first time ever I had long hair and I really really miss it.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 29, 2007)

love them


----------



## magosienne (Jun 29, 2007)

very cute ! i love the first pic !!!


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 29, 2007)

Gorgeous! All except for maybe the checkers patterned crimped one. LOL


----------



## katnahat (Jun 30, 2007)

lol! :laughing: Me too.

This is my favorite:







This is the cut I have. Mine is just a good bit longer with more layers.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 30, 2007)

i like the really curly one. too lazy to get the pic.


----------



## zizyza (Jul 1, 2007)

WW

so cute :laughing:

thanx


----------



## GuessWho (Jul 1, 2007)

great hair styles...thanks


----------



## guineapig (Aug 15, 2007)

some of these are really gorgeous.. personally i prefer fuss-free hair.. wish mine were naturally straight!


----------



## princess_20 (Aug 15, 2007)

I love this one

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...hlee-16-4x.jpg


----------



## marmara (Aug 18, 2007)

all of them ar cute


----------



## jesslyntoyou (Aug 20, 2007)

very cute!


----------



## macface (Aug 20, 2007)

so pretty.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 20, 2007)

wow those are awesome!


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Aug 20, 2007)

Love the short styles. Thanks for posting.


----------

